# Calcium and Kidney Stones from MSNBC.com



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/684861.asp Don't know how long the link will be active so here are a couple of quotes


> quote: ï¿½ï¿½For many patients, a low-calcium diet actually may have worsened the likelihood of stones as well as put them at risk for osteoporosis,ï¿½ said Dr. Ernest Sosa, a kidney-stone expert at Weill Cornell Medical Center. ï¿½In the Italian study, conducted at the University of Parma, researchers divided 120 men into two groups ï¿½ half ate a low-calcium diet, the other half had a diet with normal calcium that was low in protein and salt. After five years, those on the low-calcium diet actually had over 40 percent more stones.


and the recommendation from the study


> quote: ï¿½The best prevention: A diet with adequate calcium, but lowered salt and protein; Eating meals regularly throughout the day; Most important, drinking lots of water.


K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thanks for posting the information. I too have been say this and it was since the early to mid nineties others have also said calcium may help to prevent kidney stones instead of cause them.Linda


----------

